# Turkey Tube call



## James (Apr 5, 2014)

Made this out of walnut, and has a pecan lip stop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 5, 2014)

OK James, let's don't get fancy on us now.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Apr 5, 2014)

Tubular dude!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

